# Advice needed - Has anyone experienced shortening of monthly cycles after IVF?



## Lizzie D (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'm really not sure which thread to post this on but am desperately trying to get some advice from anyone who ahs had some advice/experienced the same thing as me! 

As you will see from my signature we have been ttc for 4+ years now and have had 2 failed rounds of IVF. Since my last failed cycle my monthly cycle has shortened to 24 days. Ovulation has come forward to approx day 13/14 but this only leaves a luteal phase of approx 10 days. Originally when we first starting ttc my cycles were 27/28 days, they then went to 26/27 days and now are shorter again at 25/25 days maximum. I'm currently awaiting a referral to seek a second opinion as I feel that my progesterone levels are also too low but at the moment i'm just trying to do some research and get as much info as possible.

If anyone has had this, have you had any success using holistic therapies or anything else to lengthen your luteal phase?

Any help much appreciated,

Thanks

Lizzie D x


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Lizzie D,

I have tinkered with the luteal phase thing. I'm an intermittent ovulator and after 3 failed IVFs in 18 months I decided to do a course of Agnus Castus (unguided admittedly - I didn't see a herbalist) and invest in a CBFM (Clearblue Fertility Monitor).

This showed that after taking AC for 3 months I did ovulate on day 13/14 and I ovulated every other month (or at least over the following 3 months I ovulated twice).  I came off it in readiness for another cycle and, it's difficult to say whether it was the AC or not, but I then didn't ovulate for another 4 months!!

In this time I have had 23-28 day cycles when, prior to all this treatment I was a 28 day girl.

I have read lots on IVF (as you do when getting treatment) and not seen anything about the IVF affecting cycle length.  But I would say that I have learnt a bit more about myself thru tracking my cycle.  In honesty I was a bit sceptical that ovulation was the issue with me (as, despite not ovulating I get a period bleed that is fairly heavy), but through this monitoring I feel a bit more like I know that not ovulating has been why I've had 6 years with pretty much no success.

I also spot before periods - every medical person says this can be normal and not related to my infertility.  Doesn't stop me wondering though!!

So, probably haven't answered your questions directly, but I thought it would be comforting for you to know I too, have had similar questions cross my mind  

MrsP
xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi lizzie

My cycles are all over the place post treatment. Last cycle was nov 11 and since then my cycles have gone from av 27 days to one month 32 to this month 23. I have low egg reserve and consultant and online checking shows I could be starting the dreaded run up to the menopause...

I haven't done anything about it. I perhaps should. 

Are you doing home ovulation testing? 

X


----------

